

Show HN: Find open source experts, sorted by commit count - garysieling
http://www.garysieling.com/expert-search/?query=intellij

======
eric_bullington
This is a good idea, and would integrate very well with a tech job website.

I do think you should feature the "statistics" and "methodology" up top: I
almost missed those.

I'm also very interested in string matching/text search, but in a very
different area: [http://www.ericbullington.com/articles/2012/03/26/libtm-a-
tr...](http://www.ericbullington.com/articles/2012/03/26/libtm-a-translation-
retrieval-library) It's interesting how varied the applications are for these
string search algorithms and data structures: a lot of the active research is
this area is going on in bioinformatics (not full text search though,
obviously). And then there's the kind of translation retrieval stuff I'm
interested in, and you've found yet another cool application in commit
histories.

I'm very interested in seeing where you take this idea.

------
garysieling
I built this during the evenings at a full-text search conference - we tested
it on our in-house repositories to allow our admin to know where to route
calls.

